# Value Fisher Minute Mount 2/HD Series



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a five year old Fisher MM2 on my truck and IM getting ready to trade in my truck and the plow. the plow has no rust and in perfect working order..Any idea what the valuation might be at the dealer. Im getting a good value on my truck but they said need to see plow in it to give a value of it. Just checking here to see what others have seen or value it at maybe.........

Thank you for your input.......again its going with the truck I dont want to sell it on my own...offered to my brother and he does not need/want it. so it goes....not getting another truck!!! makes me very sad!!!


----------



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

1500-2k


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I bet they don’t give you much


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Western1 said:


> I bet they don't give you much


Or they didn't give enough on truck itself (like that never happens) so theres still meat on bone.
U look Very Hungry!!!


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Post some pics.


----------

